# Thickness of honey



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Warm honey moves thru mesh a bit quicker. Bees don't quit before the magic 18% but the big $ outfits might grab it early.

I guarantee you're gonna like yours better than store bought.
Happy


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sometimes it's less, sure.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

I put the five gallon bucket in the oven on warm and then ran the honey through the paint strainer. It worked very well except for the dish towel I set on fire.  It's a little hard to squeeze out of those little bears though once it cools down. I assume buyers will over look that as being part of the 'natural' properties of local honey. Man it sure tastes good. Theresa.

[ May 23, 2006, 01:21 PM: Message edited by: gardenbees ]


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Fine.......bee careful.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

bees will cap honey from less than 14% in very arid areas to over 20% in humid wet areas. I have seen honey ferment in the comb fully capped and testing at 19-21%. You can remove honey from hive just as the bees start to cap it and use dehumidifer to dry it moving air thru it using a fan and keeping air in room under 45%. I have done this for years as here in Kentucky Honey made in late june/july alot of times will run 18-_19% fully capped. It is very hard to remove mositure from honey once extracted especially in large lots> Rick


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

bees will cap honey from less than 14% in very arid areas to over 20% in humid wet areas. I have seen honey ferment in the comb fully capped and testing at 19-21%. You can remove honey from hive just as the bees start to cap it and use dehumidifer to dry it moving air thru it using a fan and keeping air in room under 45%. I have done this for years as here in Kentucky Honey made in late june/july alot of times will run 18-_19% fully capped. It is very hard to remove mositure from honey once extracted especially in large lots> Rick


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

bees will cap honey from less than 14% in very arid areas to over 20% in humid wet areas. I have seen honey ferment in the comb fully capped and testing at 19-21%. You can remove honey from hive just as the bees start to cap it and use dehumidifer to dry it moving air thru it using a fan and keeping air in room under 45%. I have done this for years as here in Kentucky Honey made in late june/july alot of times will run 18-_19% fully capped. It is very hard to remove mositure from honey once extracted especially in large lots> Rick


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Around here the humidity runs at 8%. Potato chips never get soggy when bag is left open.
Looking for monsoon flow soon.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

very humid here in the summer but not yet so I hope to get the rest of it off before the middle of June. The summer and fall honey, what little we get that is, is being left for the bees. Theresa.


----------

